# Flex in the rain



## Jespero81 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi everybody,

Newbie here. I deliver Prime Now and i was just wondering how everyone keeps there pkgs dry on rainy days. Thanks!!


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Ask a worker at your warehouse or fulfillment center, they have clear bags to keep your packages dry while you deliver.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Jespero81 said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Newbie here. I deliver Prime Now and i was just wondering how everyone keeps there pkgs dry on rainy days. Thanks!!


Thank you for caring about doing so ... it rained here last week and as someone was wheeling their cart outside, I suggested that he move the packages to the bottom shelf of the cart so they wouldn't be so exposed. 
His response: oh, I really don't care if they get wet. 

I replied 'but the customers do'. so thank you


----------

